# 13" Photo printer



## Bruce J (Oct 5, 2009)

This is not directly related to LR, but I value the experience represented on this forum, so I'm going to pose the question anyway.

I'm looking for feedback, either positive or negative, on 13" carriage photo printers. I mostly shoot landscape/nature images. I'm currently using an Epson R8'' and I'm in a position to move to a larger printer. I've used Epson printers for many years and have generally been satisfied. However, I'm willing to also consider other brands. 

The two options from Epson seem to be the R19'' (a near cousin to my R8'', I think) and the R288' (newer technology, I think). I do go back and forth between matte and glossy paper, so am concerned w/ the need for black ink swapping on the 288'. I also print pretty regularly on printable CDs, so that's an important option.

Any feedback on these or other printers would be greatly appreciated. Thanks,


----------



## Denis Pagé (Oct 5, 2009)

Hard choice! Get the 288' and print CDs and deal with ink loss or get the 388' and forget about printing CDs... Also, I think the 388' do not support paper rolls. In any case, go for the wide gamut ink technology of the x88' series.


----------



## Bruce J (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks Denis. I did look at the 388', but got turned off by the lack of roll support (not too important), the lack of CD printing (pretty important), and the continuing need to swap black inks. Would really love to have the newer inks and improved gamut though. I wonder if I could find an inexpensive dedicated CD printer? I could probably get over the ink swapping deal and the lack of roll paper if I had another way to print CDs. Although I'm mildly upset w/ Epson for not adding another ink position to solve the swapping issue in all the years that it's been out there. Canon and HP seem to have managed.

Anyone using a 388' who'd like to comment on how it works in the real world?

Any other comments on 13"-17" printers?


----------



## Brad Snyder (Oct 6, 2009)

Are you trashing the old printer? If not, can you continue to use that for disks? 
If so, take that factor out of the upgrade equation?


----------



## happycranker (Oct 7, 2009)

I am not sure anyone is yet using the 388', it has only just been released. But I use the 38'' and find is really amazing printer, you just have to manage the use of matt and glossy paper in batches rather than switching all the time. Saying that I had not used glossy paper for awhile and when I switched I found the photo black need cleaning as it was banding.

Peter.


----------



## Bruce J (Oct 7, 2009)

[quote author=Brad Snyder link=topic=8'23.msg54787#msg54787 date=1254869989]
Are you trashing the old printer? If not, can you continue to use that for disks? 
If so, take that factor out of the upgrade equation?
[/quote]

Thinking about that. It's starting to give some problems w/ banding that I don't seem to be able to solve w/ cleaning. Then, there's the space issue. But, it's a possibility. Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## Bruce J (Oct 7, 2009)

[quote author=happycranker link=topic=8'23.msg54796#msg54796 date=1254878859]
I am not sure anyone is yet using the 388', it has only just been released. But I use the 38'' and find is really amazing printer, you just have to manage the use of matt and glossy paper in batches rather than switching all the time. Saying that I had not used glossy paper for awhile and when I switched I found the photo black need cleaning as it was banding.
[/quote]

Peter, thanks much for the report. Your last sentence covers part of what I fear. I don't do glossy very much, but occasionally I do a large batch of 4x6 for the family. Any idea how much ink is lost in the changeover? And how much time does it take? Finally, the most important question, are you pleased w/ the image quality? Appreciate the feedback,


----------



## Denis Pagé (Oct 7, 2009)

[quote author=Bruce J link=topic=8'23.msg54782#msg54782 date=1254865384]
I could probably get over the ink swapping deal ...[/quote]
The difference between the 38'' and 388' beside "Vivid Magenta" is automatic ink swapping built-in. Still a few drops lost tough I think.


----------



## happycranker (Oct 8, 2009)

The swap over time is about a minute as for the wastage, I think this was written about by Eric Chan, check his web site http://people.csail.mit.edu/ericchan/dp/Epson38''/ for really excellent info. As for the quality it is really good and I have been very pleased with the printer, I have been trying out the Harman glossy paper which is very nice. Thoroughly recommended.


----------



## Bruce J (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks much everyone. You guys (and gals) are the best!
Still trying to decide which way to go . . .


----------



## mbmark (Oct 8, 2009)

Well I bought my R19'' a few weeks ago and I'm still amazed buy this printer. Excellent quality, colors and as far as I'm concerned the BW and matte papers are really well managed. For me the choice was also related to financial issue but I want the roll paper that is why I went that direction. As for the CD prints (that I do too) I use for that my dear old Pixma ip42''. Epson is for printing photos and my old Canon for everything else


----------



## Bruce J (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks for reporting on the R19''. It's still in the running w/ me also. Do you do much B&W printing? If so, do you like the quality, neutral balance, etc. of the prints? I've done a lot of printing w/ my R8'' and I think for its time, it was amazing technology. Limited in size, and superseded by later technology, but still a very good printer. Unfortunately, mine is slowly dying and I really would like to move up to the larger size. Cheers,


----------



## happycranker (Oct 12, 2009)

Bruce, I would say that 8'% of my printing is in B&W that was another reason for buying the 38'', it has outstanding quality using the advanced B&W photo settings. 

Peter


----------



## happycranker (Oct 19, 2009)

Bruce, Please see the first report on the printer at http://www.luminous-landscape.com/reviews/printers/388'.shtml

A bit brief, but still useful.

Peter.


----------



## Bruce J (Oct 19, 2009)

Thanks for remembering and sending the link, Peter. I do monitor LL, so I had seen the brief review. Now, I'm leaning more toward the 388', but the $13'' is a bit of a reach. Gotta do something soon though. Cheers,


----------



## David Cornwell (Nov 13, 2009)

I've had the R19'' for several months now, also replacing the R8''. The R19'' is wonderful, very satisified. It's color is even better, in my opinion, than the R8''. I also haven't had the trouble with clogging which did happen to me off and on with the R8''. The first cartridges of ink seen to go fairly quickly, so be prepared to buy more. I think that is due to the initial charging. 

David


----------



## Denis Pagé (Nov 13, 2009)

Welcome to the forums David.

Thanks for your report and yes, initial charging is wasting some.


----------

